# Red Tide



## Schmuck (Oct 15, 2015)

I've just returned from a meeting where red tide was a big topic of discussion. Here in the FWB area there's a lot of dead fish showing up on the beaches, front yards, and docks. I'm wondering how far west the damage is. Any sightings or reports? 

http://myfwc.com/REDTIDESTATUS


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

It's hit Navarre Beach as well. Dead fish from one end of the beach to the other this morning. Saw a few really large red snapper, and grouper in the mess along our beaches today.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Pilar said:


> It's hit Navarre Beach as well. Dead fish from one end of the beach to the other this morning. Saw a few really large red snapper, and grouper in the mess along our beaches today.


Tell FWC that Red Tide is harvesting red snapper out of season. I bet they set up a sting.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Destin


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

I was thinking about going to Bob Sykes tonight, has the red tide reached P-Cola or the bays yet?


----------



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)

This is the worst Ive seen it in years. Its getting worse by the day in Walton County and Choctawhatchee Bay. Saw a bunch of 15-20lb snappers on the beach and a few groupers a couple days ago. Bull Redfish, small Pompano, mullet, and literally tons and tons of baitfish. Not good at all.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

winds going to change and start coming out of the NE tomorrow maybe that will help.


----------



## standrew (Dec 15, 2009)

It's been pretty nasty in PC.... The Lagoon has it bad right now. Almost unbearable to be down on the water at times


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

We have it on the sound between Navarre and Hurlbert, I am coughing like the devil is inside when outside.


----------



## BnB (Jun 24, 2014)

It's rough in Destin


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

I was just down around 30a in Walton co. what I saw was clean.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Has anyone seen anything dead around the pensacola pass yet?


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Nlytme said:


> Has anyone seen anything dead around the pensacola pass yet?


Not yet . But hopefully won't come any farther west


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

recess said:


> Not yet . But hopefully won't come any farther west



Thank you. They are forecasting east winds for the majority of next week. Hopefully that changes and we get a large cold front, pushing this stuff offshore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

east wind pushed it from pc to destin east will make it worse north will help a little but south will blow it back in from what i have seen it takes cold weather and a good north blow to get it away but it doesnt kill all fish i have caught pompano good when u needed a gas mask to be out there i remember 8 years ago catching 5 in an hour and leaving because it was so bad


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

I'm heading out for flounder and some bay fishing in Pensacola Bay tonight. Hope it hasn't made its way over here because I've been trying to get out for a month damn near.


----------



## Schmuck (Oct 15, 2015)

wtbfishin said:


> I was just down around 30a in Walton co. what I saw was clean.


I'd suspect that they're not going to tolerate such a sight on the beaches of 30A so they've paid someone to clean it up. Just a hunch.


----------



## ranger250x (May 30, 2015)

Schmuck said:


> I'd suspect that they're not going to tolerate such a sight on the beaches of 30A so they've paid someone to clean it up. Just a hunch.


thats very possible


----------



## Capt. John Rivers (Jul 28, 2012)

Last I heard as of about and hour ago, it's not here, It's still in Destin and Navarre. Hopefully it stays east of us where it is now and heads out in the gulf with the NE winds that were going to get tomorrow.I feel bad for Destin and Navarre, let's pray that it didn't kill to many fish over their, but from what I've seen it's not good. I did hear that the blooms are settling down some. So if it does hit us, hopefully it won't be that bad.
I don't want it to hurt the bull reds that come into our bay and spawn and feed during Nov and Dec, that would be very bad, also all the trout, and bait our bay has. This could be very, very bad, say your prayers people.
Here is a link to the FWC site about it http://myfwc.com/REDTIDESTATUS


----------



## ranger250x (May 30, 2015)

At the destin Harbor today I saw my first live fish since the bloom hit. Small pins and snapper along the docks. Scuttlebutt around here is there were a few dudes catching flounder the other day as well. so it cant be that bad.


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

wtbfishin said:


> I was just down around 30a in Walton co. what I saw was clean.


Go out there in the middle of the night and you may see a farm tractor pulling a machine that sifts and cleans the sand. Kind of reminds me of the old days when I pulled a combine with a John Deere. But, anyway. Ever notice the "clean and smooth" beaches first thing in the morning? Gotta impress those paying tourist.


----------



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)

Heard from a reliable source this am that hundreds of over slot reds have washed up around East Pass in Destin. Some giant trout mixed in. Anybody else seen this?


----------

